# Story für buffed --> (ich mitten in Blizzards Diablo 3 PVP Arbeiten)



## Nypheee (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute ich hatte grade eben einen über witzigen Bug. Ich bin auf Forsetzen um in Akt 2 weiter zu spielen, und dan war dort plötzlich oben links ein "rotes team" und rechts oben ein "blaues" team. und jeweils 4 spalten für blau und rot in der Mitte. Sofort nach 3 sek hab ich einen dc bekommen. Ich hab aber natürlich ein screenshoot gemacht^^ 






[attachment=12781:Clipboard01.jpg]


----------



## Massìv (22. Juli 2012)

lol lol lol -.-
Diablo 3 is ein einziger bug


----------



## skyline930 (22. Juli 2012)

Das ist wohl das neue PvP-System in das du dich irgendwie hineingebuggt hast.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

BAN BAN BAN!


----------



## heiduei (23. Juli 2012)

gj man  Ich bin ja mal gesapnnt, das wird schon noch mit D3, einfach was anderes machen in der Zeit ^^


----------



## Teysha (24. Juli 2012)

heiduei schrieb:


> gj man  Ich bin ja mal gesapnnt, das wird schon noch mit D3, einfach was anderes machen in der Zeit ^^



Das tat ich und ich muss sagen, dass es mit der zeit immer schwieriger wird den spoiler-button zu treffen
.


----------



## heiduei (26. Juli 2012)

Teysha schrieb:


> Das tat ich und ich muss sagen, dass es mit der zeit immer schwieriger wird den spoiler-button zu treffen
> .



Muhahahaha


----------



## myadictivo (27. Juli 2012)

heiduei schrieb:


> gj man  Ich bin ja mal gesapnnt, das wird schon noch mit D3, einfach was anderes machen in der Zeit ^^



eben..path of exile open beta dies wochenende, torchlight 2, pandaria,gw2..etc..und dann im dezember 2012 kann man d3 vll auch mal spielen


----------

